# Silver Ci pics?



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

i've just seen the alpine white thread and the steel grey thread.. i'm considering getting a titanium 03 325Ci.. let's see some silver (titanium or whatever) pics!! :bigpimp:


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Not mine, Damon's. A real beaut!


----------



## ezsce46 (Mar 7, 2002)

mine 01 w/ amber lights.


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

Here's mine:


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

Nice shots so far. Here are a few old shots...





































I'll be taking more this weekend in DV. 

--SONET


----------



## Nbtstatic (Oct 9, 2002)

*T. Silver*

MMM


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

Welcome to the Fest...I see you've found your way over from bmw330ci.com. Hope you're enjoying your new ride.


----------



## DrBimmer (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: T. Silver*



Nbtstatic said:


> *MMM *


Did you buy that car through ebay? That lot in which the picture is taken and the way in which it was taken resembles that used by one of the ebay sellers that usually has several BMWs on auction at any given time.

If you did get it through ebay, would you mind sharing your experience? If not, sorry to pus the thread off topic. Back to our regularly scheduled posting....


----------



## Nbtstatic (Oct 9, 2002)

No I did'nt, I saw the car on ebay, and noticed that the dealer is local to me here in DFW, so I just strolled over there and test-drove it. The car was so amazingly clean, it looked like it couldve been on a showroom floor.
But as far as dealing with this Dealer through ebay, I wouldnt hesitate. I talked to them almost every day for a few weeks, theyre all great guys, and will find you any color/trim/options you want with very low miles. I had a great experience with them and will do business there again.

js


----------



## importz (Sep 25, 2002)

Here is mine!!


----------



## importz (Sep 25, 2002)

Another shot!!


----------



## importz (Sep 25, 2002)

Last one!!


----------



## DrBimmer (Dec 23, 2001)

Umm.... :bawling: :bawling:


----------



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

mine little E46 coupe!


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

Jimmy540i.com said:


> *mine little E46 coupe!
> 
> *


Good show, Jimmy. Here's mine on snows with SSR GT1s:


----------



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

NICE Car & Wheels! 

Wanna swap engine with my 2.8?


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

Jimmy540i.com said:


> *NICE Car & Wheels!
> 
> Wanna swap engine with my 2.8?  *


Thanks.

and

Not a chance!


----------



## rbright (Aug 18, 2002)

mgs333 said:


> *i've just seen the alpine white thread and the steel grey thread.. i'm considering getting a titanium 03 325Ci.. let's see some silver (titanium or whatever) pics!! :bigpimp: *


Probably the most common color out there.


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: Silver Ci pics?*



rbright said:


> *
> 
> Probably the most common color out there. *


Yeah, but ain't it sweet?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2002)

for Tgravo2:


----------

